# Help Me Pick Out a Hand Well Pump



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have a 25' dug well with a 15-18' water level consistently. If it came to it, I could pull off the pressure tank and remove the lid to dip a bucket, but I'd rather have a pump I can count on and that my 6-year old could pump if needed.

I just got done talking to Simple Pump, the company our local pump/well shop uses, and he told me his system is overkill for what we need.

I'm looking at basic suction pumps, but I don't really know where to start or which models would be best. I'm thinking we can install it right on the plywood cover at the well, but then I'm reading that you can install them in the kitchen so I wouldn't mind exploring that option either, although our kitchen counter space is very limited. 

Are there any pumps that a dummy (me) could install to plumb into the pressure tank and be able to send water out to the barn and into the house? The hubs will be home in a couple of weeks for his 5 day visit, so if possible, I'd like to settle on and order one to have him help me then.

If you have a backup hand pump, which kind do you have and what do you like/dislike about it?


----------



## badweatherbiker (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been thinking of trying to drill a hand pump myself, looking forward to some info



indie said:


> We have a 25' dug well with a 15-18' water level consistently. If it came to it, I could pull off the pressure tank and remove the lid to dip a bucket, but I'd rather have a pump I can count on and that my 6-year old could pump if needed.
> 
> I just got done talking to Simple Pump, the company our local pump/well shop uses, and he told me his system is overkill for what we need.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

To lift water the short distance that you are talking you can use a a simple hand pump like this:
Cast Iron Hand Pump - Draws Water Up to 19.5 Feet | [url]www.kotulas.com | Free Shipping[/url]
You have to prime the pump with water each day to use it and you should keep a couple of rebuild kits on hand. They do take a little maintenance but are very simple piston pumps with either a ball or flapper valve. They will not pump water from any deep well you need something else for that.

This link is to show you the type of pump - this pump is not a good or a best buy item as it is cast iron and for long life you will want a bronze or stainless liner and a 1 1/4" pipe connection. You will want some kind of drain on the pump if it is to be left out during the winter to keep it from freezing solid. (less important if you mount it indoors)

This type of pump has a maximum lift of around 20 - 30 feet. This distance is from the water level to the pump vertically - If your mounting point is higher than that it will not lift the water.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was thinking of this one, https://www.lehmans.com/p-1232-pressurized-sealed-top-water-pump.aspx, it's all over the net and I forget the brand as it was shown on another site, but it looks like a long lasting one. I read on another site that if you keep the handle in the straight up position, it's not supposed to freeze. (Don't ask me, I'm clueless. If it's broke, I replace it or wait 6 weeks til the man comes home. ) You can get all the leather parts in a kit for $30 so I figured on buying 3 or 4 just to have on hand.

I'll look around and see if I can find the diameter pipe connection for this. Planning on ordering as soon as I get paid, sometime this week.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some pumps have an auto drain that vents the water back into the well when the handle is raised completely - some don't. Lemans is a good brand but expensive. I would suggest you shop around and find something with the features you need at the price you can afford.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

indie said:


> I was thinking of this one, https://www.lehmans.com/p-1232-pressurized-sealed-top-water-pump.aspx, it's all over the net and I forget the brand as it was shown on another site, but it looks like a long lasting one. I read on another site that if you keep the handle in the straight up position, it's not supposed to freeze. (Don't ask me, I'm clueless. If it's broke, I replace it or wait 6 weeks til the man comes home. ) You can get all the leather parts in a kit for $30 so I figured on buying 3 or 4 just to have on hand.
> 
> I'll look around and see if I can find the diameter pipe connection for this. Planning on ordering as soon as I get paid, sometime this week.


The pump you're looking at is a Hitzer pump. This link may have a better price. Water Pumps - Model PHB
We bought one here two years ago and love it. It ran us about $30.00 to set it up with a foot valve and fittings. Our plumber told us to drill an 1/8" hole about 4 feet below the ground level so the water could slowly drain out when the pump is not being used. The hole is not big enough to cause a loss of suction.

We dug a 3ft deep ditch and ran a water line into the house basement and hooked up the pump there. Now we don't worry about it freezing or people locking on to the fact that we have a manual water service option. This pump really moves a volume of water and can lift from our basement to the sink above if desired. The threaded fitting at the discharge allows you to attach a Y gate for a sealed pressurized output or just to a bucket located at the pump. If you have the dollars, it's a good value.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And it fits a standard hose too, right?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The standard inlet size is 1 1/4" pipe and the outlet is 3/4" pipe. You can buy the faucet to fit from the pump to your garden hose at any hardware store.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay, thanks! Going to order it today.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, rats. I tried to find the place that had the replacement leathers for the pump we've talked about, and I found it, but then look at this "ultimate pitcher pump." Shallow Well Hand Water Pumps I'm almost thinking I should just buy two of these. I also like that there are no leathers to wear out. Any thoughts?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The ones with the poly cup seals are plastic bodies. It might be ok but I prefer the stainless or brass body (cylinder) with a cast iron housing. There used to be a company that made all stainless pumps with poly seal cups. I'll have to see if I can locate them and give you an address.


----------

